# Big broadheads...graphic



## robert carter (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a discussion about snuffers on another site. I wanted to post a few pics here for you guys. I shoot low poundage and have used smaller broadheads the last year or so but will have some of these big ones in a my quiver a bit this year as well. RC

First of all a small Grizzly..



Big Snuffer. these bad boys make some blood hit the dirt..



Centuar head..



 One Chris gaffed with a tree shark. This deer went over a mile. Lance, Chris and I trailed him over 4 hours and chris shot him again to end it. He was shot around 8 in the morning and found at about 5 that evening. Lance killed a pig while we were trailing him.RC


----------



## JBranch (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't have a lot of experience with traditional hunting, but I tried to hit the middle of the road with my broadhead selection. I'm shooting Tiger Sharks at 1 9/16 wide. I also have some Magnus 2's that I'm not afraid to shoot. I shoot a 50# Grizzly that I draw 27" (I'm guessing I pull about 47-48#). I have been wondering if this was a safe bet, but I guess only time will tell. 
RC, if I remember right, you are shooting about the same poundage as me, but you keep saying you shoot low poundage. Is this because of you shooting a longbow vs. a recurve? I'm also wondering about the weight of my arrows and the spine. They fly good, but as compared to some of the folks here, I'm a bit light and stiff. I'm in the 475 grain range with arrow weights shooting a .500 spine shaft. I'm going to try my set up as is, but I was just looking for some opinions as well. So, I guess I'm wondering, big broadheads or smaller, what heads are you using, and why? Sorry RC, not trying to hijack your thread.  (Great visuals by the way)

One more question, RC, that deer of Chris', did he just get one lung or what? Can't imagine with a hole that big a deer not dying quicker than that if he was double lunged.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm playing with every aspect. I have a reflex deflex longbow that should be pretty quick. It's. 55lbs @28ins. I should be pulling 27in at my draw weight. I'm running 35/55 and heavy hunter 35/55 with 200gr on the front. My finished weight is 550gr (35/55) the heavy hunters should be (600-700grs) I can tell when I shoot there's a big difference in trajectory but not flight. I have some Centaur big games like RCs (above). Also have some tree shark screw ins 1.75in to 2in cut. Still experimenting to see exactly what I'm going with I've got some grizzly 125 with 75gr adaptor also. I'll probably just tote a mixed bag and let the choice that morning dictate which gets to hunt.

Love seeing holes in critters lets see some more!!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess considering what a lot of guys hunt with I feel I am shooting low pounds. I have always shot around 55 lbs now I stay between 47-50. I do like my arrows over 500 grains usually around 550. don`t mean anything just what I use. 
   there is a way of thinking on shooting deer and broadhead choice. If you shoot the poundage I shoot and hit him in the shoulder, I`m in trouble and wont get penetration no matter the head. but if I hit him to far back I sure would feel better with a simmons or snuffer on there than a grizzly.. My choice leaning towards small most of the time is for close downward shots on deer that are hit good but I want to be sure of an exit because the high entry will put little blood on the ground. I kill most of my deer under ten yards from a tree.
  There is really not a lot of bad choices as long as they are sharp and flying good. shot placement is the most important thing. IF I shot 55 and up in pounds I would shoot a big Snuffer or treeshark. RC


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2014)

tiger shark..



again..



again...



again..



interceptor..




Here is a question...Would a Simmons or snuffer went in far enough at this angle like this narrow no-mercy head did?



 How bout the penetration with a woodsman on a 48 lb longbow. 525 grain arrow 13 yard shot ..


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2014)

from the back




one for Mike. snufferized tree rat...



Magnus I. Probably killed the most of my critters with these..






landshark..



another tiger shark..



woodsman..



treeshark..


----------



## ALwoodsman (Aug 28, 2014)

RC, I am shooting about the same poundage as you.  I had a complete passthrough on a buck last year with a tigershark at about 10 yards from a treestand.  Went right through both lungs.  I have been happy with those heads.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 28, 2014)

Squirrels aint got a chance with a broadhead through them. 
My go to broadheads are Grizzly 190gr, Land Shark 160gr, and Interceptor Shark 190gr. The one I use depends on my mood. But I do have a Woodsmen and a Magnus ll in my quiver.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never tried the sharks, but theres no doubt of the holes they make. I mostly shoot the Magnus 1. I really like the way they fly, and they cut a big hole. Those big snuffers are just downright wicked. I've shot deer with them that just paint the ground. I don't get as good of flight with them as the magnus; not sure if weak or stiff? Have you had any trouble getting them to fly?


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2014)

I have had no trouble getting the snuffers to fly.


----------



## Jeff Barwick (Aug 28, 2014)

@Robert carter, I have seen you post about badger broadheads... and I have researched and ordered them for this year... any flight issues with these?


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2014)

Badger broadheads fly excellent. One of the great things in their design. A very good broadhead. I`ve only killed a Turkey and a porker with one but they did what they are supposed to do. I would say they would fly super from a high speed compound. RC


----------



## Jeff Barwick (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha ...thanks Mr. Carter...I expect they'll tune for the recurve. Got a Buddy with a compound who'll be glad to hear. Appreciate your help


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 29, 2014)

Rc

I'm on the same page you are, I've shot VPA or Tusker Aztecs for years, but I shoot 60 at my draw from one bow and nearly 70 pounds with my other bow. I will have a few land sharks riding in my quivers this year. I think we hope to make the best shot we can, but we participate in an event every time we drop the string that has too many variables to account for, by having an extra inch of razor could mean the difference in a short track our a long night. The way I look at it if the razor I shave my face with every morning was 3 inches wide I could sleep five minutes longer.


----------

